# español - castellano



## 22caps

Tengo una pregunta.  ¿Cuál es cuál?  En otro foro, Carlos Martínez Riera dijo "En castellano (el español de España)"....  Eso es lo que creía yo.  Pero hablé con unos argentinos dónde vivo y uno lo llámo "Castellano" para distinguirlo del español de España.  Historicamente me gusta mejor que el español de España se llame "Castellano"... pero sentido común me dice que se debe llamar español.

¿Qué pensáis?

o para los argentinos y otros Americanos

¿Qué piensan?


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

22caps said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta. ¿Cuál es cuál? En otro foro, Carlos Martínez Riera dijo "En castellano (el español de España)"....
> ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> o para los argentinos y otros Americanos
> 
> ¿Qué piensan?


 
Cuiadado: No he querido dar por sentado que 'castellano' es el español de España. No me atrevo a tanto. Que los lingüistas establezcan lo que proceda.
He querido remarcar que me refería a cómo se entendía una cierta expresión en España, para lo que he empezado diciendo 'castellano' y, por si tal vez esta referencia no fuera exacta, he matizado que me refería al habla de España.
Dicho esto, que siga la discusión.

Carlos


----------



## EVAVIGIL

En España se hablan varias lenguas (catalán, valenciano, gallego, etc.) Por eso, creo que lo correcto es llamar castellano a lo que hablamos en Madrid.
Mi modesta opinión.
EVA.


----------



## 22caps

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Cuiadado: No he querido dar por sentado que 'castellano' es el español de España. No me atrevo a tanto. Que los lingüistas establezcan lo que proceda.
> He querido remarcar que me refería a cómo se entendía una cierta expresión en España, para lo que he empezado diciendo 'castellano' y, por si tal vez esta referencia no fuera exacta, he matizado que me refería al habla de España.
> Dicho esto, que siga la discusión.
> 
> Carlos



Exactamente.  Así se entiende en España y en Argentina se entiende de otra manera.  Esto es lo que quiero investigar.  Lo siento si no querías que te citara, pero me parecía un buen ejemplo.


----------



## Lutino

La palabra castellano proviene de la región de Castilla que es donde se originó, más tarde tomó el nombre español por ser la lengua oficial de España, nada tiene que ver para diferenciarlo con las demás lenguas del país, además el castellano se habla en toda España no solo en Madrid.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Claro que sí, Lutino, y se habla en toda Latinoamérica también (menos en Brasil, para ser precisos).
Me refiero a que el catalán, por ejemplo, también sería considerado español.
No sé si está claro; para mí, lo que hablamos tanto aquí como en Argentina es castellano.
Saluditos desde Madrid.
EVA-


----------



## Lutino

Si te refieres a eso entonces de acuerdo contigo


----------



## EVAVIGIL

De acuerdo, entonces.
Saludos.
EVA.


----------



## ITA

Bueno supongo que lo que hablamos por estas partes del mundo es castellano en la escuela primaria y secundaria una de las materias a estudiar es "castelllano" donde (se supone)uno aprende tiempos verbales análisis de oraciones y demás yerbas.Cuando Colón llegó a estas tierras venía "de parte" de los reyes de Castilla y Aragón por lo cual supongo que el idioma infiltrado es el castellano.Por favor si esto es muy errado corregirme!!.
Desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## alc112

Lutino said:
			
		

> La palabra castellano proviene de la región de Castilla que es donde se originó, más tarde tomó el nombre español por ser la lengua oficial de España, nada tiene que ver para diferenciarlo con las demás lenguas del país, además el castellano se habla en toda España no solo en Madrid.


 
Entonces se podría decir que castellano y español son sinónimos, ¿no?


----------



## Lutino

Totalmente, como ha dicho EVAGIL castellano se utiliza para diferenciarlo de otras lenguas españolas (catalán, euskera y gallego). 

Según la Rae:
Español: Lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, hablada también como propia en otras partes del mundo.

Castellano: Lengua española, especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en España.

Estas definiciones dejan clara al diferencia, pero según mi punto de vista crean una ambigüedad, ya que deja bastante claro que el castellano es sólo de España, no se qué pensar. Estos de la RAE...ya les vale, dejan clara una cosa y lían otra.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Gracias, Lutino, pero soy EVAVIGIL...
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## belén

Another thread discussed this subject throughly,

Enjoy!!


castellano - español


----------



## silvi113

Queridos foreros,
El idioma español se extiende hoy por todo el planeta; es la segunda lengua más importante del mundo y *la tercera más hablada*, con 400 millones de hablantes nativos. *El castellano*, tal como hoy lo conocemos es fruto de un proceso de decantación de más de un milenio, a lo largo del cual las diversas lenguas de los habitantes de la Península Ibérica se fueron modificando por influencia de los invasores romanos, godos y árabes. Hacia el final del siglo XV, con la unión de los reinos de Castilla y Aragón,( se unen en matrimonio *Fernando e Isabel, los Reyes Católicos*) quienes extendieron su dominio sobre la mayor parte de la península, e inician el proceso de unificación del territorio . También "oficializan" la lengua que se habla en Castilla -el *castellano-* imponiéndolo sobre el resto de los idiomas y dialectos y unificando de este modo, el idioma de España. _*NOTA: algo similar ocurre en el territorio italiano, pues se oficiliza la lengua que se hablaba en Florencia (Firenze) y el florentino se impone sobre el resto de lenguas, y es el idioma que hoy se conoce como el "italiano", la lengua del Dante*. _El castellano cruzó el Atlántico a lomos de los descubridores, conquistadores y misioneros, pues es el momento histórico del viaje de Cristobal Colón, quien fue "patrocinado" y financiado principalmente por Isabel 


El profesor mexicano Sergio Zamora describe los orígenes y la evolución de nuestro idioma a lo largo de los siglos en artículos publicados su web Lengua Española.
Esperando serles de utilidad mi comentario, los saludo 

Silvina


----------



## ILT

Si la RAE define así:

 español, la.
* 3.* m. Lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, hablada también como propia en otras partes del mundo.

castellano, na

* 1.* adj. Natural de Castilla. U. t. c. s.
* 2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta región de España.
* 4.* m. Lengua española, especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en España.
* 5.* m. Dialecto románico nacido en Castilla la Vieja, del que tuvo su origen la lengua española.
* 6.* m. Variedad de la lengua española hablada modernamente en Castilla la Vieja.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

 ¿Por qué hay personas que no son de Castilla que dicen que su lengua madre es el castellano y no el español?

He entrado a páginas web (.gob o .gob) de diferentes países hispanoparlantes, y he encontrado que mencionan como lengua oficial el español, pero mucha gente en la práctica dice que habla castellano.

 Siempre me ha intrigado, y no encuentro respuesta. ¿Tendrá algo qué ver la definición número 4? Discúlpenme de antemano, pero no entiendo cómo español y castellano pueden ser lo mismo.

Saludos

 ILT


----------



## Phryne

Mi humilde opinión...

En España se hablan otras lenguas además de la nuestra, por ende, castellano me parece lo más acertado.

saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola ILT,

En un entonces me preocupaba por esto, y pregunté a unos amigos en Santander (de España) por qué algunos decían que su lengua era el español, y otros decían que su idioma era el castellano.

Ellos me respondieron que son sinónimos.  La RAE en el número 4 indica lo mismo.

Yo digo castellano para distinguir el idioma peninsular de las variedades que se habla en otros países.

No soy ningún experto en la materia, pero me parece que el castellano tiene más de un significado.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## ILT

Phryne said:
			
		

> Mi humilde opinión...
> 
> En España se hablan otras lenguas además de la nuestra, por ende, castellano me parece lo más acertado.
> 
> saludos



Suena lógico, pero ¿castellano no es la lengua de Castilla? ¿O es la lengua común de toda la península?

Disculpa tantas preguntas, pero esto ha sido una duda mía desde hace mucho tiempo.

ILT


----------



## ILT

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola ILT,
> 
> En un entonces me preocupaba por esto, y pregunté a unos amigos en Santander (de España) por qué algunos decían que su lengua era el español, y otros decían que su idioma era el castellano.
> 
> Ellos me respondieron que son sinónimos.  La RAE en el número 4 indica lo mismo.
> 
> Yo digo castellano para distinguir el idioma peninsular de las variedades que se habla en otros países.
> 
> No soy ningún experto en la materia, pero me parece que el castellano tiene más de un significado.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Cuchu



¡Ajá! Entonces al momento de traducir un documento que diga: "toda la documentación deberá ser presentada en castellano", ¿qué pondría? "all documentation must be submitted in Castillian" o "all documentation must be submitted in Spanish?

Gracias de antemano

ILT


----------



## cuchuflete

I love translating said:
			
		

> ¡Ajá! Entonces al momento de traducir un documento que diga: "toda la documentación deberá ser presentada en castellano", ¿qué pondría? "all documentation must be submitted in Castillian" o "all documentation must be submitted in Spanish?
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> ILT



Pues bien.  Ya has cambiado a otro tema.  En inglés entendemos castellano y español como "Spanish".  Según el contexto, es posible que uno entienda
castellano como el idioma común de españa, a diferencia del español que se habla en otros países.

Uff, ¡Qué lío!

Un saludo castellano y español,
C.


----------



## cuchuflete

ILT-

As a professional translator, I know you are loyal to both the original text and its intent.
Thus, I would suggest that if you believe the original request is for the language/dialect spoken in Spain, you might clarify by translating it as "Peninsular Spanish/Iberian Spanish".

Hope this helps,
Cuchu


PD- and if the intent is that castellano means any valid form of the language, then transate 'castellano' as Spanish.


----------



## Edwin

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Yo digo castellano para distinguir el idioma peninsular de las variedades que se habla en otros países.



Yo escribo castellano para evitar escribir el tilde. 

Creo que ya este tema ha sido discutido mucho en estos foros. Mira por ejemplo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=16999&highlight=Castellano+Espa%F1ol

y también:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=10193&highlight=castellano+espa%F1ol


----------



## cuchuflete

Edwin said:
			
		

> Yo escribo castellano para evitar escribir el tilde.



Toma chaval=> * ˜  ˜   ˜  ˜ *


----------



## Alundra

A ver, I love translating, no te hagas un lío. Yo creo que la mayoría de los que dicen que hablan castellano (incluyéndome yo) se refieren a que hablan español.
Yo también pregunté esa cuestión hace unos días, pero a la inversa.

En España, aparte del castellano (ó español, como quieras) se hablan otros dialectos.

*¿Por qué hay personas que no son de Castilla que dicen que su lengua madre es el castellano y no el español?
*
Yo soy de Castilla-La Mancha, que no tiene nada que ver con Castilla la Vieja, ni con que yo diga que hablo castellano. Ya dije en otro hilo, que principalmente digo que hablo castellano, porque otros países que no son España también lo usan como idioma nacional.
Y cuando vas a la escuela, te dicen que es Castellano, además de Español, precisamente porque en España, están los que hablan Vasco, Catalán, Valenciano, Mallorquín, Gallego, etc.... 

De todas formas, sólo quiero decir que para mi el castellano y el español, son lo mismo, únicamente de unas regiones a otras sufren ligeras variaciones (en las terminaciones, diminutivos, etc...) pero básicamente es el mismo idioma para toda España. Al igual que en los países de Sudamérica, ó hispanoamérica, etc.. el idioma es el mismo, pero también sufre sus variaciones de unos países a otros (e incluso de unas regiones a otras dentro de un mismo país, ¿no es cierto?) pero vamos, yo lo considero el mismo.

Para mi, todos hablamos el mismo idioma, cosa que agradezco porque así nos entendemos mejor.....  

Otra cosa, el punto *6.* m. Variedad de la lengua española hablada modernamente en Castilla la Vieja. _(no lo entiendo muy bien, que me lo explique alguien de Valladolid, ejejej, ó alguien de Castilla la Vieja, porque ahora me entero que existe otro castellano moderno, primera noticia que tengo)  
_

Alundra. (Que no sabe si te ha aclarado algo ó te ha liado más, ejjejeej)


----------



## julio.panoff

A mi desde muchacho me han dicho que hablo castellano. 
Y yo creo que en Bolivia nos referimos a español mas que todo para referirnos al natural de España. Pero yo concuerdo con que español y castellano son sinonimos.
Pero a mi parecer al traducir un documento, principalmente nosotros latino americanos, hablamos Spanish no Castillan. Ya que la palabra castellano es común y forma parte de nuestra cultura y solo personas familiares a ella tendrían idéa del significado del castellano. Pero para el resto del mundo todos hablamos español. 
¿Qué creén?



			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> ¡Ajá! Entonces al momento de traducir un documento que diga: "toda la documentación deberá ser presentada en castellano", ¿qué pondría? "all documentation must be submitted in Castillian" o "all documentation must be submitted in Spanish?
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> ILT


----------



## LadyBlakeney

En línea con lo que dice Alundra, no os calentéis mucho la cabeza con este tema. 

Dentro de España, para evitar herir sensibilidades respecto a otras lenguas que también son oficiales en el Estado español, se llama *castellano* al "Spanish".

Comprendo que en Latinoamérica se denomine *castellano* al *español * que se habla en España, para diferenciarlo del resto. Sin embargo, en España la razón no es ésta, sino la anterior.

Así que considero que no ha lugar a la polémica.

Saludos.


----------



## cuchuflete

Otra perspectiva, muy interesante:  http://www.geocities.com/szbmx/origen2.htm


----------



## ILT

Pues ahora sí me ha quedado claro que español y castellano son lo mismo.  Yo siempre pensé (quizás como mucha gente que nunca ha tenido la fortuna de visitar España) que castellano era el idioma de la región de castilla, pero ya veo que es tan sólo otra forma de llamar al idioma.

Muchas gracias a todos por su participación, y por su interés en aclarar una duda que estoy segura para algunos ha de haber parecido simple, pero que tenía muchos años dándome vueltas en la cabeza.

¡¡¡¡Saludos!!!!

ILT


----------



## cuchuflete

Just when you thought you had it all wrapped up....

Here are a few more details that may be useful or bothersome.  To a native speaker of AE, the term *Castillian Spanish* may have the following meanings:

1. Spanish spoken in Spain, as distinct from that spoken elsewhere;
2. "Proper" Spanish, distinct from any other variety.  This last usage is incorrect, and is parallel to the perception by many speakers of AE that BE is "correct" while AE is somehow at a lower level.  I don't agree with either perception, but you should be aware that this meaning for the adjective 'Castillian' does exist.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Phryne

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Comprendo que en Latinoamérica se denomine *castellano* al *español * que se habla en España, para diferenciarlo del resto.


Yo no lo entiendo así. Yo hablo castellano y no soy española. Los españoles también hablan castellano.  ... En fin, todos hablamos castellano. 



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Dentro de España, para evitar herir sensibilidades respecto a otras lenguas que también son oficiales en el Estado español, se llama *castellano* al "Spanish".


Así sí, aunque sin la parte de herir sensibilidades ya que en latinoamérica no tenemos ese problema. Yo creo que hoy en día la gente no sabe por qué dice _castellano_, pero entiendo que el origen de su uso se remonta posiblemente a tal hecho, o como dijo julio.panoff para diferenciarlo de todo lo natural de España. Los quechuas, indígenas que habitan mi país, entre algunos más, se refieren a la lengua castellana como "la castilla", remontándose a la época de la colonia, posiblemente. Interesante, no?

saludos


----------



## Outsider

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Just when you thought you had it all wrapped up....
> 
> Here are a few more details that may be useful or bothersome.  To a native speaker of AE, the term *Castillian Spanish* may have the following meanings:
> 
> 1. Spanish spoken in Spain, as distinct from that spoken elsewhere;
> 2. "Proper" Spanish, distinct from any other variety.  This last usage is incorrect, and is parallel to the perception by many speakers of AE that BE is "correct" while AE is somehow at a lower level.  I don't agree with either perception, but you should be aware that this meaning for the adjective 'Castillian' does exist.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Cuchu



That's "Castillian Spanish", however, not "Castillian" _per se_. The phrase is analogous to "British English".


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Just when you thought you had it all wrapped up....
> Here are a few more details that may be useful or bothersome.  To a native speaker of AE, the term *Castillian Spanish* may have the following meanings:
> 
> 1. Spanish spoken in Spain, as distinct from that spoken elsewhere;
> 2. "Proper" Spanish, distinct from any other variety.



Ha! Most people I know don't know what "Castillian" is!  I love to tell them that I don't speak _Spanish_, but _Castillian_! 

saludos


----------



## ILT

Well Prhyne, I agree with you in saying that a lot of people say they speak Castellano but they don't know why.  This doubt of mine was even deeped after talking to an Argentinean friend of mine, who insisted that she does not speak Spanish, she speaks Castellano.  

Now from all these posts I understand that they are actually synonyms, and also that in English I should always say Spanish.  Just like we do in Mexico, we always say Spanish.

Greetings 

ILT


----------



## cuchuflete

Outsider said:
			
		

> That's "Castillian Spanish", however, not "Castillian" _per se_. The phrase is analogous to "British English".




Estamos de acuerdo.  Por eso he escrito  "...this meaning for the adjective 'Castillian' ...".


----------



## Eiryn

Just a small point: in English, "castellano" is written "Castilian", with just one letter "l".


----------



## Artrella

En Argentina hablamos "castellano" y no todos los españoles lo hablan, en Valencia no se habla castellano... quizás sea el idioma oficial de España, pero los vascos no hablan castellano, qué hablan "euskadi" o "basque"?


----------



## Alundra

Artrella, en toda España se habla castellano. Creo (si no me equivoco) que es el idioma nacional), y aunque en el País Vasco, en Cataluña, mallorquín, gallego, etc... hablen su propio idioma (o dialecto), y aunque legalmente puedan utilizar su lengua para muchas ó casi todas las funciones, creo que el castellano es a nivel nacional. 

Tu puedes ir perfectamente al País Vasco, ó a Barcelona, Valencia, etc... que si hablas en castellano, te entienden y te contestan también en castellano.

Alundra.


----------



## Like an Angel

I love translating said:
			
		

> *5.* m. Dialecto románico nacido en Castilla la Vieja, del que tuvo su origen la lengua española.
> 
> ¿Por qué hay personas que no son de Castilla que dicen que su lengua madre es el castellano y no el español?


 
¡Hola ILT!

Personalmente digo que hablo castellano y no español por la definición dada en el punto 5. El español nace de ese dialecto, y mi idioma es diferente al español, pero tiene sus raices en ese otro dialecto, por lo tanto considero que hablo castellano. Además cuando era pequeña tenía profesora de castellano y no de español  . Aunque si lo traduces al inglés parece que se entiende mejor si dices que hablas Spanish, seas de dónde seas


----------



## Asmodeo

CONSTITUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA (1978)

Título preliminar.​ Artículo 3.
​ 




El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los españoles tienen el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla.


​
Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos.


​
 La riqueza de las distintas modalidades lingüísticas de España es un patrimonio cultural que será objeto de especial respeto y protección.






​
Esta es una definición legal y como tal necesita ser clara y precisa. Dice *lengua oficial. *Esto es, la que usan los Poderes Públicos para comunicarse con los ciudadanos, cosa que inevitablemente han de hacer, y de ahí viene la obligación de conocerla.

Pero cuando no se trata de leyes los términos no tienen por qué ser tan precisos. Y como no hay un criterio único para todo el mundo de habla hispana se opta por la solución más fácil: considerar que *español* y *castellano* son sinónimos. Es decir, que la discusión etimológica no sirve de nada porque _de facto _se están usando las dos palabras como sinónimos desde hace mucho tiempo y sería imposible cambiar ahora eso.
No hay que darle demasiada importancia. Hay miles de palabras cuyo significado y su etimología no coinciden y nadie se devana los sesos por ello.
Una vez le preguntaron sobre el asunto a Mario Vargas Llosa y lo primero que dijo fue: *¡Qué mas da!* Pues eso.


----------



## ILT

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¡Hola ILT!
> 
> Personalmente digo que hablo castellano y no español por la definición dada en el punto 5. El español nace de ese dialecto, y mi idioma es diferente al español, pero tiene sus raices en ese otro dialecto, por lo tanto considero que hablo castellano. Además cuando era pequeña tenía profesora de castellano y no de español  . Aunque si lo traduces al inglés parece que se entiende mejor si dices que hablas Spanish, seas de dónde seas



Hola Alundra:

Me vas a disculpar de veras, pero aunque respeto tu punto de vista no  lo entiendo:
¿de qué dialecto nace el español?
¿cuáles son las diferencias entre el español y el castellano?
¿por qué http://www.turismo.gov.ar/ da la opción de acceder en español (no en castellano), English, português?
¿por qué la página oficial del gobierno argentino (www.gobiernoelectronico.ar) maneja como sinónimos el español y el castellano - al igual que la página de turismo del mismo gobierno?
¿no te dice esto que el español y el castellano son sinónimos en sí, con las diferencias regionales naturales en todo idioma?

Saludos

ILT


----------



## Like an Angel

I love translating said:
			
		

> Hola Alundra¿? :
> 
> Me vas a disculpar de veras, pero aunque respeto tu punto de vista no lo entiendo:
> ¿de qué dialecto nace el español? *del castellano según tu mensaje número 1.-*
> 
> ¿cuáles son las diferencias entre el español y el castellano? *Ya sé, se toman como sinónimos, pero como no hacemos diferencias como en el inglés que dicen BE o AE, prefiero decirle castellano que es la raíz.-*
> 
> ¿por qué http://www.turismo.gov.ar/ da la opción de acceder en español (no en castellano), English, português? *Mi gobierno se quedó con el dinero de los ahorristas, cosa que tampoco comparto.-*
> 
> ¿por qué la página oficial del gobierno argentino (www.gobiernoelectronico.ar) maneja como sinónimos el español y el castellano - al igual que la página de turismo del mismo gobierno?* Porque lo son.-*
> 
> ¿no te dice esto que el español y el castellano son sinónimos en sí, con las diferencias regionales naturales en todo idioma? *Si *
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT


 
ILT creo que te referías a mí y no a Alundra por eso contesto, sino disculpa la confusión.

Como dije al inicio de mi mensaje *personalmente* prefiero decir que hablo castellano y no español, pero si un extranjero viene y me pregunta "¿Podemos hablar en inglés? es que no sé mucho *español*" no le voy a contestar "Yo tampoco". Son sinónimos, todo bien, pero si el español nació del castellano y mi idioma varía de lo que hablan los españoles, tanto en el acento como en algunas palabras, prefiero llamar a mi lengua castellano, que también es de donde nace el idioma que hablamos los argentinos -y ahora seguro vas a decir que es un dialecto, pero ¿Qué idioma no es a su vez un dialecto?. No escribí lo que escribí para que te devanes los sesos, era para expresar mi opinión _na' más_  

¡Saludos!


----------



## Like an Angel

Phryne said:
			
		

> En España se hablan otras lenguas además de la nuestra, por ende, castellano me parece lo más acertado.


 
¡Hola Majo! Bue' parece que no sos tan terca, ya te han hecho optar por cualquiera de las dos formas de llamar a nuestro idioma, en vez de lo que pensabas era más acertado al inicio 

EDIT: Soy vidente  , es mi respuesta a tu mensaje #29.-


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> I love translating said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Alundra ¿? :
> 
> ¿*de qué dialecto nace el español? del castellano según to mensaje número 1.-
> *
> Como dije al inicio de mi mensaje *personalmente *prefiero decir que hablo castellano y no español, pero si un extranjero viene y me pregunta "¿Podemos hablar en inglés? es que no sé mucho *español" *no le voy a contestar "Yo tampoco". Son sinónimos, todo bien, *pero si el español nació del castellano* y mi idioma varía de lo que hablan los españoles, tanto en el acento como en algunas palabras, prefiero llamar a mi lengua castellano, que también es de donde nace el idioma que hablamos los argentinos -y ahora seguro vas a decir que es un dialecto, pero ¿Qué idioma no es a su vez un dialecto?. No escribí lo que escribí para que te devanes los sesos, era para expresar mi opinión _na' más_
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> Hola ILT y Nanis!
> 
> El español y el castellano son la misma cosa, sólo diferentes maneras de nombrar lo mismo. Y este "hilo" es una explicación de tales preferencias. A mi no me parece que uno nazca del otro.
> 
> saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¡Hola Majo! Bue' parece que no sos tan terca, ya te han hecho optar por cualquiera de las dos formas de llamar a nuestro idioma, en vez de lo que pensabas era más acertado al inicio



jeje, terca yo??  Si soy una persona super flexible... 

Me parece un término más correcto, pero son equivalentes en un principio. Nunca me había dado cuenta de eso hasta que una vez les pregunté a unas personas ( que resultaron ser mexicanas)  que estaban detrás de un mostrador si hablaban "castellano", y al unísono me dijeron (en perfecto castellano!!!) "No, hablamos español"    

besos!!!


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¡Hola Majo! Bue' parece que no sos tan terca, ya te han hecho optar por cualquiera de las dos formas de llamar a nuestro idioma, en vez de lo que pensabas era más acertado al inicio
> 
> EDIT: Soy vidente  , es mi respuesta a tu mensaje #29.-



jajajaja, te gusto mi chiste?! Vos moviste el tuyo primero, y pensé que estaba loca, entonces te iba a mandar un MP y ahí se me ocurrió hacerte el mismo jueguito!!!    

besos!!!


----------



## Alundra

I love translating said:
			
		

> Hola Alundra:
> 
> Me vas a disculpar de veras, pero aunque respeto tu punto de vista no lo entiendo:
> 
> ILT


 
Hola I Love Translating, si estabas pensando en mi  , para mi español y castellano son sinónimos. No me importa utilizar una palabra ó la otra.

Un saludete.
Alundra.


----------



## coconcho

Es muy fácil. Desde un punto de vista científico, de dice español. Desde un punto de vista político, se dice castellano, porque el catalán y el vasco son también lenguas españolas. La RAE permite las dos, pero todos sabemos que son un poquito conservadores. Por lot anto, si quieres ser exacto di español. Es castellano fue uno de los dialectos que ayudaron a crear el español como linga franca. Sin embargo, siendo cientificos e historicamente correctos no deja de ser el idioma de Castilla.


----------



## claudine2006

coconcho said:


> Es muy fácil. Desde un punto de vista científico, de dice español. Desde un punto de vista político, se dice castellano, porque el catalán y el vasco son también lenguas españolas. La RAE permite las dos, pero todos sabemos que son un poquito conservadores. Por lo tanto, si quieres ser exacto di español. Es castellano fue uno de los dialectos que ayudaron a crear el español como linga franca. Sin embargo, siendo cientificos e historicamente correctos no deja de ser el idioma de Castilla.


Estoy de acuerdo. Cuando no vivía en España creía que eran sinónimos. Luego me explicaron la diferencia.


----------



## Namakemono

coconcho said:


> Es muy fácil. Desde un punto de vista científico, de dice español. Desde un punto de vista político, se dice castellano, porque el catalán y el vasco son también lenguas españolas.


Te has olvidado del gallego.


----------



## solinvictus

Phryne said:


> Yo no lo entiendo así. Yo hablo castellano y no soy española. Los españoles también hablan castellano.  ... En fin, todos hablamos castellano.
> 
> 
> Así sí, aunque sin la parte de herir sensibilidades ya que en latinoamérica no tenemos ese problema. Yo creo que hoy en día la gente no sabe por qué dice _castellano_, pero entiendo que el origen de su uso se remonta posiblemente a tal hecho, o como dijo julio.panoff para diferenciarlo de todo lo natural de España. Los quechuas, indígenas que habitan mi país, entre algunos más, se refieren a la lengua castellana como "la castilla", remontándose a la época de la colonia, posiblemente. Interesante, no?
> 
> saludos


 
Hola!
Los "españoles" que llegaron con los conquistadores se consideraban castellanos en una epoca en que la unificación de España bajo la corona de Castilla (dejo a Aragón intencionalmente de parte) o era muy reciente o aún no se llevaba a cabo culturalmente. Y felizmente/infelizmente no ha sido lograda hasta hoy, permitiendo que revivan las lenguas nacionales/autonómicas, contrariamente a lo sucedido en Francia p.e.

Para los conquistados, fué natural referirse a los recién llegados como a "Castilla" en general, pues ese era el grito de guerra de los conquistadores (Bueno, también había el famoso _Santiago y cierra España_!).
Cuando los tlaxcaltecas se aliaron con Hernán Cortés para la conquista de Tenochtitlán, dieron el asalto al grito de Castilla! Castilla!Taxcala!Tlaxcala!, como lo cuenta Bernal Díaz del Castillo en su interesantísima crónica.

También hay que considerar que en la Colonia, el poblamiento de America por peninsulares no se hizo de una vez, sino por olas oriundas de diversas regiones. Me explico: jurídicamente las Índias descubiertas por Cristóbal Colón pertenecían a la corona de Castilla, y dependieron administrativamente de ella (independientemente y en paralelo con lo que sucedía con cada uno de los demás gobiernos, condados, principados, reinos, etc. que conformaban la monarquia "agregada" de la España de entonces) El archivo de Indias estaba en Simancas hasta Carlos III.

Por eso, aunque los barcos salían de Sevilla, los candidatos a la emigración empezaron por ser castellanos de Castilla, súbditos directos de esa corona, que tenían el privilegio de poder ir a tentar fortuna a América.
No podían salir a poblar ni judíos, ni moros, ni valencianos, ni catalanes, vascos, flamencos, etc.. a menos que lo hicieran en calidad de castellanos.
Después que con los Borbones culminara el proceso de unificación de España (...ver el párrafo siguiente, p.f.), los habitantes de las otras regiones europeas súbditas de la Corona fueron autorizados a hacer comercio con las Indias desde sus puertos y emigrar y poblar. En Chile los vascos llegaron en el siglo XVIII en grandes números, p.e.

Por último, y pidiendo que me disculpen lo extenso, peor es que este tema...Diós mío!
España en ese entonces no era una noción política sino geográfica. España seguia siendo la Hispania de los romanos, o sea el nombre de una península entre el Atlántico y el Mediterráneo. No tenía nada que ver con los países, reinos, que allí se habían formado.

Ejemplificaré con el lindo romance portugués de la Nau Catrineta: al llegar la nao de su periplo se dice "... Já vejo terras de Espanha, areias de Portugal...". o sea algo así como _Ya se ven tierras de España, playas de Portugal..._
Pues bien, Portugal fue la primera nación de la península y de Europa conformada en sus actuales fronteras desde el siglo XII. O sea, salvo el breve período filipino tras el cual recuperó su independencia, siempre fué un país distinto de "España-León, Castilla, Aragón, Barcelona, etc.".
Sin embargo, hasta el siglo XVII, se consideraron tán españoles - peninsulares- como cualquiera, a la par que portugueses.
Sólo la consolidación de España como país unificado y con ese nombre a partir del siglo XVIII significó el paulatino abandono del uso de esa acepción de la palabra "España".

Así que mucha razón tienen los quechuas.

PS inadvertidamente intervertí estas palabras. Lo he corregido. Gracias Outsider por llamarme la atención.


----------



## San

I love translating said:


> Si la RAE define así:
> 
> español, la.
> * 3.* m. Lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, hablada también como propia en otras partes del mundo.
> 
> castellano, na
> 
> * 1.* adj. Natural de Castilla. U. t. c. s.
> * 2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta región de España.
> * 4.* m. Lengua española, especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en España.
> * 5.* m. Dialecto románico nacido en Castilla la Vieja, del que tuvo su origen la lengua española.
> * 6.* m. Variedad de la lengua española hablada modernamente en Castilla la Vieja.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> ¿Por qué hay personas que no son de Castilla que dicen que su lengua madre es el castellano y no el español?
> 
> He entrado a páginas web (.gob o .gob) de diferentes países hispanoparlantes, y he encontrado que mencionan como lengua oficial el español, pero mucha gente en la práctica dice que habla castellano.
> 
> Siempre me ha intrigado, y no encuentro respuesta. ¿Tendrá algo qué ver la definición número 4? Discúlpenme de antemano, pero no entiendo cómo español y castellano pueden ser lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT



Hola.
Yo diría que en España la palabra "castellano" tiene dos sentidos distintos, ambos recogidos en la definición que das.

1) Sinónimo de español. Un argentino, catalán, castellano o andaluz hablan castellano o español, como lo quieras llamar. Sin embargo en España normalmente se prefiere español allí dónde se usaría inglés o portugués, y castellano en relación con el gallego y otras lenguas de España: ¿Hablas español o inglés? ¿Hablas catalán o castellano? Quizás en sitos como Cataluña estén más sensibilizados a usar siempre castellano.

2) Dialecto de Castilla la Vieja que muchas veces se confunde, o está cercano al español "correcto" o "estándar" de España, sobre todo porque la pronunciación de esta zona se parece mucho a la pronunciación "ideal" del español. En este sentido un andaluz no habla el dialecto Castellano.

O sea, contestando a tu pregunta yo, que no soy castellano, hablo español, mi lengua materna es el español. En determinadas cirscunstancias que a menudo tienen que ver con otras lenguas de España, uso la palabra castellano porque es un sinónimo, y supongo que esto se debe a que el español se originó en Castilla (¿?) y que el dialecto castellano es hoy en día el que suena más neutro en España, es, entre muchas comillas, el español "correcto".

Creo que en América dependiendo del pais se prefiere un término u otro. Pero en México o Colombia no sólo no son castellanos, tampoco son españoles. Estamos en las mismas, ¿no?


----------



## Fiorestano

Oficialmente español y castellano son lo mismo. Con sus obvias (y múltiples) variaciones en todo el mundo hispano que es bastante gordito.


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

Al hilo, por cierto, me encanta la definición de silvi113. Me gustaría dar mi opinión al respecto. *Para mí* la lengua original era castellano cuando se unieron Castilla y Aragón. Tengo que dar en parte la razón a los Argentinos en el sentido de que su forma de hablar es más Castellano que lo que se habla en España. Sin embargo, desde que se instauró como Español, (poco antes del descubrimiento de América) se ha transformado, y yo como andaluz, al igual que el resto de hispano-parlantes hemos contribuido a su enriquecimiento y desarrollo. Quiero decir que yo no hablo ni soy castellano, igualmente podría decir que hablo latín y no es cierto. Hablo español. Y lo de llamarlo castellano me parece una opción "politicamente correcta". Si hablase castellano, también hablaría latín, e incluso arabe, o griego de los que tambien forma parte nuestra lengua.


----------



## DCPaco

22caps said:


> Tengo una pregunta. ¿Cuál es cuál? En otro foro, Carlos Martínez Riera dijo "En castellano (el español de España)".... Eso es lo que creía yo. Pero hablé con unos argentinos dónde vivo y uno lo llámo "Castellano" para distinguirlo del español de España. Historicamente me gusta mejor que el español de España se llame "Castellano"... pero sentido común me dice que se debe llamar español.
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> o para los argentinos y otros Americanos
> 
> ¿Qué piensan?


 
En todo lo que es Hispanoamérica, se le denomina castellano al español que usamos. Y se dice así por las razones históricas que ya se han enumerado en este foro. ¿No será que tú, 22 caps, piensas que "castellano" es como "The Queen's English"? (Porque si es así, éste suele ser un error típicamente estadounidense...digo, porque siempre sale esto en ciertos círculos de seudo-intelectuales de no hispanohablantes.)


----------



## Fiorestano

DCPaco.- Es castellano o español, ambos nombres son correctos. Yo vivo en México y si dices "castellano" o dices "español", la palabra te lleva a la misma idea, todo el mundo entiende a qué te refieres. Es el idioma que se habla en todos los países hispanoparlantes o (el galismo) hispanófonos. Es un idioma que tiene su origen en Castilla, según los investigadores al NORTE de Castilla-León (Burgos). Y que sus raices son muchas y muy variadas. Desde las lenguas íberas hasta las americanas prehispánicas. Tiene una particularidad: es la única lengua romance que usa el sonido redundante de la doble "r" (como "*chaparro*", "*garrote*") Unos dicen que por la influencia del vasco/euzkara, otros que por la influencia del godo, en fin, es un sonido exclusivo del castellano/español (entre las lenguas romances). Algunos usan el nombre antiguo de "*cristinano*" que viene de la diferenciación entre cristianos y musulmanes en las épocas de la invasión árabe a España y la reconquista. Hasta la fecha usamos la frase "*dímelo en cristiano*", refiriéndonos a que aclares una idea, no a la religión.


----------



## Fiorestano

LUTINO: La RAE lo explica muy bien. "*Español*" se refiere a la lengua de España pero usamos el término "*castellano*" para diferenciarla de las otras lenguas ibéricas. Fuera de España, quieren decir exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## DCPaco

Fiorestano said:


> DCPaco.- Es castellano o español, ambos nombres son correctos. Yo vivo en México y si dices "castellano" o dices "español", la palabra te lleva a la misma idea, todo el mundo entiende a qué te refieres.


 
¿Acaso entendiste tú lo que había escrito?  Porque al ser así, me parece que no me estarías explicando a mí lo que es y no es el idioma.  

La pregunta era retórica y era dirigida a 22 caps.  

Claro que en México y todos los países hispanohablantes de América entendemos que "castellano" es "español"...creo que tienes que (re)leer mi comentario.


----------



## maryjolos

Hola,
yo creo que hay diferencias entre castellano y español.
Yo estudiè el idioma en España, en la Universidad de Salamanca y, ademàs, vivì en el Paìs Vasco, en Valencia, en Madrid y en Barcelona.
En castellano yo dirìa "vamos a cojer el autobùs" mientras que Gabriel, en argentino, dirìa "vamos a agarrar el colèctivo".
El "vos" me parece muy raro. Y la forma de utilizar "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros"? Parece que somos todos abogados o que vivimos en el año 1700.
Yo creo que exista el castellano, asì como el argentino y el peruano y el mexicano.
Es como el inglès. 
Hay gente que habla inglès, otros hablan americano, otros australiano...
Ciao


----------



## Fiorestano

*Maryjolos:* El castellano/español es el idioma que se habla en cualquier país hispanófono o hispanoparlante. Lo que tú mencionas son regionalismos.


----------



## magdala

maryjolos estoy contigo. No es lo mismo escuchar el español de argentina, el de méxico y el de madrid. No me digan que en estos tres sitios se habla en castellano, porque no me lo creo. El denominador comun linguístico es el español pero no el castellano. De hecho si no fuera por los acuerdos linguísticos entre las diversas academias hispanohablantes, las fronteras del español se distanciarían cada vez más y hoy en día le resultaría muy dificil a un español interpretar un libro escrito por un colombiano. Regionalismos aparte, que no se trata de eso.
Ni siquiera en España, aunque sea lengua oficial se puede decir que todos hablen el castellano, porque ya son pocos los puristas y muchas las influencias externas, tanto de las demas lenguas *españolas,* como de las de los inmigrantes. Hace 30 años era impensable escuchar un locutor en la TVE con acento canario y ahora eso es algo que pasa inadvertidamente. Yo misma ya casi ni distingo cuando digo lluvia o djuvia (al estilo latinoamericano o andaluz) En Andalucía se escribirá en español, pero se habla en andaluz, diferencias que distan como de aqui a la luna. 
Siempre me pareció extraño oir a un venezolano (por ej.)decir que habla castellano. Enseguida me apetece objetar y aclarar que la que habla castellano soy yo que "pa" eso he nacido en Castilla. 
Para concluir, pienso que solo los que viven en España podrán decir, a boca llena, que hablan en castellano para distinguirlo de las demás lenguas oficiales españolas. Voilà!
Saludos a todos


----------



## castellano

Me repito en algo que ya he dicho otras veces:

La lengua en la que escribo se llama CASTELLANO, porque nació en Castilla hace unos 1000 años.

El castellano es una lengua española, porque se habla en España al igual que el catalán, el vascuence o el gallego.

Decir "idioma español" para referirse al castellano es un error muy aceptado, tanto que se toma por natural. 

La primera gramática se llamó "de la lengua castellana". Muchos reyes medievales ibéricos empleaban la lengua castellana (que no española). Hasta hace pocas décadas, la RAE se llamaba "de la lengua castellana".
La ley suprema de España, la Constitución de 1978, afirma que "el *castellano* es la lengua oficial común del Estado español".

Si al inglés no le llamamos "británico" (Do you speak British?), ¿por qué llamar español al castellano? ¿Acaso el catalán, el bable o el galego no son lenguas _españolas_?

Ahí queda eso. Reflexionen.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues me parece, si tiene algún interés buscar referencias tan arcaicas, que va a ser que no:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f6/Estatutos_rae_1715big.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/urunuela33/nebrija/gramatica2p.JPG

Respecto a lo de fijarse en el "británico", primero, no sé por qué hay que dejarse guiar por un idioma que ni tiene una regulación propia y segundo, resulta que es un caso raro porque la mayoría de los idiomas son en esto iguales que el español (p.e. el alemán, el francés y el italiano) y nadie se muere (quizá eso sea porque no haya nacionalismo provenzano, toscano o alto alemán).


----------



## Fiorestano

*Magdala:* según tu lógica en Madrid *no* se habla castellano, sino madrileño, ya que la Comunidad de Madrid *NO* está en Castilla. Las fronteras polítcas NO limitan a la lengua. Los idiomas se dividen en regionalismos (mismos que pueden ser internacionales como el sur de México y Guatemala, o el norte de Argentina y Uruguay, que comparten regiones lingüísticas, aunque sean países distintos). El castellano es también conocido como español, son sinónimos. Si no, habría que hacer la diferencia en el diccionario (responsabilidad de la RAE). Los regionalismos, efectivamente, con el paso de los siglos se van convirtiendo en idiomas autóctonos o dialectos, y eventualmente en leguas reconocidas, como sucedió con el latin vulgar en las diferentes regiones que dominó el imperio romano al sur de Europa y que ahora hablan lenguas esencialmente parecidas, pero pragmáticamente distintas. Tal vez en unos 1.500 años podamos hablar de idiomas como el argentino, el chileno, el normexicano, el sudmexicano, el espanglish, el cubano, el andaluz, el canario, el castellano-leonés, el castellano-machego, etc. Aunque ahora con los medios electrónicos de comunicación instántanea (y masiva), los idiomas y modismos tienden a sintetizarse.


----------



## DCPaco

Este hilo se ha puesto muy serio...pienso que hace falta un "comic relief" a la francesa.

Os presento:  La lección de español

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpJFawleQns&mode=related&search=


----------



## magdala

Hola a todos!
*


Fiorestano said:



Magdala: según tu lógica en Madrid no se habla castellano, sino madrileño, ya que la Comunidad de Madrid NO está en Castilla.
		
Click to expand...

*


Fiorestano said:


> Fiorestano, en realidad cuando afirmé que yo era castellana, es porque cuando yo nací, Madrid pertenecía a Castilla la Nueva. Como sabrás la comunidad autónoma madrileña apenas se constituyó como tal bajo la ley Orgánica 3/1983. Y yo, como madrileña de "antaño", me considero aún castellana.
> También afirmé en el post anterior: *Para concluir, pienso que solo los que viven en España podrán decir, a boca llena, que hablan en castellano para distinguirlo de las demás lenguas oficiales españolas. *
> Con esto quise decir que en España se "*habla*": el castellano, el gallego, el catalán, el euskera y el andaluz. Pero claro, lenguas oficiales *escritas* apenas tenemos 4, las que mencioné excepto el andaluz.
> Muy resumidamente, el Castellano nace en el condado medieval de Castilla, allá por el siglo VIII. Gracias a la Reconquista se expande al sur de la Peninsula. En el siglo XV durante la unificación de los reinos españoles y posterior expansión del Imperio español el castellano da un salto al otro lado del Atlántico donde se impone sobre los dialectos de los indígenas durante los virreinatos. Pero allí el castellano ya no compite con otros idiomas, apenas con los dialectos locales, de los cuales irremediablemente sufre influencias. Con lo cual ya no se justifica seguir llamando castellano a la lengua española, porque no solo no existen otras lenguas con las cuales se pueda confundir, como el rumbo que va a tomar lingüísticamente será otro distinto. En Perú sufre determinadas influencias, en Chile otras, lo mismo ocurre en Cuba y en todos los demás países donde el idioma español soltó el ancla. Incluso el castellano en España, ha sufrido alteraciones desde entonces y seguirá sufriendo y contra eso no podemos hacer nada. Pero el castellano nació en la península ibérica y aunque haya echado raízes por doquier, será siempre muy nuestro.
> 
> *Las fronteras polítcas NO limitan a la lengua.* Estoy de acuerdo contigo, las fronteras no limitan, pero si pueden alterar, especialmente cuando hablamos de distintos paises.
> 
> *Tal vez en unos 1.500 años podamos hablar de idiomas como el argentino, el chileno, el normexicano, el sudmexicano, el espanglish, el cubano, el andaluz, el canario, el castellano-leonés, el castellano-machego, etc.*
> No creo que haga falta tanto tiempo para observar ese cambio, porque ya estamos atestiguando transformaciones que van siendo subtilmente adaptadas a los diccionarios de los diferentes países.
> 
> *Aunque ahora con los medios electrónicos de comunicación instántanea (y masiva), los idiomas y modismos tienden* a sintetizarse.


Yo diría antes a *globalizarse*, que está muy de moda esta palabra.

Atención! esta es mi humilde opinión y de ninguna manera pretendo con esto insinuar que yo estoy en lo cierto y que los que opinan contrariamente que se coman unas roscas! 

*DCPaco* esa lección de español es una real parodia! Me hizo recordar a Cruz y Raya, en el papel de profesor, que todavía no me enterado si de español o de canto o ambas.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Eloy1988

Por favor, la gente que no sea hispanohablante y que, por envidia, desea que el español/castellano se fragmente, debería abstenerse de expresar su opinión.
El español es el idioma más unido que hay y nos entendemos todos a la perfección.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Eloy1988 said:


> Por favor, la gente que no sea hispanohablante y que, por envidia, desea que el español/castellano se fragmente, debería abstenerse de expresar su opinión.
> El español es el idioma más unido que hay y nos entendemos todos a la perfección.


 
Confieso que he leído menos de la mitad de los posts de éste hilo, pero... Chánfle, que casi casi que me desreviento de la ristra con el déste chamaco...! 

Oye, chaval/chamo/mozo/joven/pana/mijo/chino/beibis... perdonamé, pero franca y sinceramente, como nativa y no-envidiosa y con toda la sinceridad del mundo, te digo que eso es una exageración pero del carrizo!  

Nomás échate una paseadita por estos lares, chiquillo, y verás cómo un Barquisimetano (Guaro) y un Merideño (Gochis), un Margariteño (Orientarrrr) y un Llanero (no quieres saber el apelativo, trust me), un Caraqueño (myself) y un Marabino (Maracucho), aún siendo del mismo país, capaz y no se entienden ni media frase completa!


----------



## cuchuflete

Eloy1988 said:


> Por favor, la gente que no sea hispanohablante y que, por envidia, desea que el español/castellano se fragmente, debería abstenerse de expresar su opinión.
> El español es el idioma más unido que hay y nos entendemos todos a la perfección.



Hace mucho que no he escuchado un chiste de Jaimito tan
divertido. Hay gente hispanohablante de lo más inteligente, y hay también los que tienen más testarudez que educación.


----------



## DCPaco

magdala said:


> *DCPaco* esa lección de español es una real parodia! Me hizo recordar a Cruz y Raya, en el papel de profesor, que todavía no me enterado si de español o de canto o ambas.
> 
> Buenas noches.


 
Magdala...a mí me encanta la lección...entiendo que exageran pero es chistoso ver cómo otras culturas perciben el habla nuestra (en este caso los españoles...pero en todo hay que saber reír).

Saludos Magda!

Paco


----------



## magdala

Eloy1988 said:


> Por favor, la gente que no sea hispanohablante y que, por envidia, desea que el español/castellano se fragmente, debería abstenerse de expresar su opinión.
> El español es el idioma más unido que hay y nos entendemos todos a la perfección.


 
Oye guapo, los foros están para eso mismo, para que cada uno exprese su opinión como le parezca mejor,siempre cuando respete la de los demás, sean hispanohabantes, africanos o asiáticos. Y si aún no te habías dado cuenta pues quizás deberías leer la reglamentación de nuevo, (si es que las has leído alguna vez!). Así que *opina *y *respeta*!
Saludos amistosos


----------



## Brigo

Fiorestano said:


> *Magdala:* según tu lógica en Madrid *no* se habla castellano, sino madrileño, ya que la Comunidad de Madrid *NO* está en Castilla. Las fronteras polítcas NO limitan a la lengua. Los idiomas se dividen en regionalismos (mismos que pueden ser internacionales como el sur de México y Guatemala, o el norte de Argentina y Uruguay, que comparten regiones lingüísticas, aunque sean países distintos). El castellano es también conocido como español, son sinónimos. Si no, habría que hacer la diferencia en el diccionario (responsabilidad de la RAE). Los regionalismos, efectivamente, con el paso de los siglos se van convirtiendo en idiomas autóctonos o dialectos, y eventualmente en leguas reconocidas, como sucedió con el latin vulgar en las diferentes regiones que dominó el imperio romano al sur de Europa y que ahora hablan lenguas esencialmente parecidas, pero pragmáticamente distintas. Tal vez en unos 1.500 años podamos hablar de idiomas como el argentino, el chileno, el normexicano, el sudmexicano, el espanglish, el cubano, el andaluz, el canario, el castellano-leonés, el castellano-machego, etc. Aunque ahora con los medios electrónicos de comunicación instántanea (y masiva), los idiomas y modismos tienden a sintetizarse.




Como muy bien dice nuestro amigo, las fronteras politicas no limitan la lengua; pero tampoco la cultura, Madrid es una división administrativa del estado español, comunidad autonoma uniprovicial, al igual que són otras 17 comunidades autonomas en españa, junto con ceuta y melilla.

Decía que las fronteras politicas no limitan la cultura, pues bien dentro de España existe una uniformidad cultural entre los territorios de Castilla y León, Madrid, la Rioja y Castilla la Mancha,generada en gran medida por su historia común. No son más que meras divisiones a fin de facilitar el trabajo de la administración de un estado.

Castilla es una cultura, un pueblo, y con lengua própia, el castellano, que fue integrado en un conjunto que es el pueblo Español.
Por tanto los territorios que antes mencioné son castellanos por cultura, aunque no a fines administrativos.
De Hecho el própio castellano ni si quiera nació en territorio hoy oficialmente castellano, si no que tiene sus origenes en la provincia de Logroño, actualmente forma la region de La Rioja.


Si, por ejemplo, España Perdiese autonomía y se integrase dentro de la unión europea, adoptando esta el castellano como lengua oficial, ¿cambiaria este su nombre por el de europeo por una cuestión politica? 
No ¿verdad? lo mismo ocurrió con la formación del estado español, el Idioma es el castellano, español es un adjetivo que denota su caracter actual de lengua oficial del estado español.

Un último ejemplo, aunque de menor importancia, en el sistema educativo español, que reside en las comunidades autonomas la materia de Lengua y Literatura esta determinada como Lengua Castellana y Literatura, La Constitución de 1978, afirma que "el castellano es la lengua oficial común del Estado español".


----------



## Cicerón

Brigo said:


> Como muy bien dice nuestro amigo, las fronteras politicas no limitan la lengua; pero tampoco la cultura, Madrid es una división administrativa del estado español, comunidad autonoma uniprovicial, al igual que són otras 17 comunidades autonomas en españa, junto con ceuta y melilla.
> 
> Decía que las fronteras politicas no limitan la cultura, pues bien dentro de España existe una uniformidad cultural entre los territorios de Castilla y León, Madrid, la Rioja y Castilla la Mancha,generada en gran medida por su historia común. No son más que meras divisiones a fin de facilitar el trabajo de la administración de un estado.
> 
> Castilla es una cultura, un pueblo, y con lengua própia, el castellano, que fue integrado en un conjunto que es el pueblo Español.
> Por tanto los territorios que antes mencioné son castellanos por cultura, aunque no a fines administrativos.
> * De Hecho el própio castellano ni si quiera nació en territorio hoy oficialmente castellano, si no que tiene sus origenes en la provincia de Logroño, actualmente forma la region de La Rioja.
> 
> *
> Si, por ejemplo, España Perdiese autonomía y se integrase dentro de la unión europea, adoptando esta el castellano como lengua oficial, ¿cambiaria este su nombre por el de europeo por una cuestión politica?
> No ¿verdad? lo mismo ocurrió con la formación del estado español, el Idioma es el castellano, español es un adjetivo que denota su caracter actual de lengua oficial del estado español.
> 
> Un último ejemplo, aunque de menor importancia, en el sistema educativo español, que reside en las comunidades autonomas la materia de Lengua y Literatura esta determinada como Lengua Castellana y Literatura, La Constitución de 1978, afirma que "el castellano es la lengua oficial común del Estado español".



Bueno, es donde se encontraron las primeras palabras escritas en castellano. El idioma en sí creo que se hablaba en una zona comprendida entre el Suroeste de Álava, el Sureste de Cantabria, el Noreste de Burgos y el Noroeste de La Rioja. El caso es que en La Rioja también se encontraron escritos en euskera de la misma época, así que a lo mejor los habitantes de esta zona eran ya bilingües en el siglo X.


----------



## Brigo

lo mismo eran segun pueblos, ya sabes como somos en los pueblos, que hasta hace na cuando de pequeño te dedicabas a tirar piedras a los de al lado. jaja!


----------



## yserien

Otro enfoque diferente al tema.
De entre todas las lenguas y dialectos hablados en España hubo uno que se impuso ,por la razones históricas que fueran ,al resto. Este idioma era el castellano. Pero como se impuso como lengua común en toda España, pasó a denominarse español.  Luego lo de América, Filipinas,etc,etc.La polémica castellano vs español a la luz de los hechos no tiene sentido. Esto no es un problema. El problema es que tanto en Cataluña como en el País Vasco no es obligatoria la enseñanza del español y el resultado es que hay ya niños que no hablan español. Que se entere todo el mundo.Saludos a todos.


----------



## DickHavana

yserien said:


> El problema es que tanto en Cataluña como en el País Vasco no es obligatoria la enseñanza del español y el resultado es que hay ya niños que no hablan español. Que se entere todo el mundo.Saludos a todos.



Una opinión rigurosa y contrastada,la tuya, no lo dudaré. Aún estoy por conocer un chiquillo del País Vasco español que no hable español. Reconozco que sí, que en el País Vasco francés pocos niños (tal vez ninguno) hablan castellano. Pero vaya, tal vez deberías crear una ONG para arreglar eso. 

Entiendo que haya gente en España que se empeñe en llamar a la lengua castellano y gente que se empeñe en llamarla español. Lo que no entiendo son ciertos talibanismos en este tema. 

De entre los muchos dialectos italianos se eligió el toscano, muy diferenciado de los demás, como lengua oficial de Italia, y jamás he oído que nadie se tire de los pelos por ello. No he oído jamás que un siciliano, un veneciano, un piamontés se lleguen a molestar seriamente por que al toscano se le llame italiano. 

De entre los numerosos dialectos "de oil" fue el dialecto de l'Ile-de-France" el que quedó como lengua oficial sobreponiéndose a otros dialectos emparentados como el picardo, el normando, y no hablemos de las lenguas provenzales, etc. Jamás he oído que ningún francés ni ex-colonia francesa se moleste por llamarla francés.(Y Francia es un país con nacionalismos, no digamos ya Bélgica)

De los numerosos, y muy diferenciados, dialectos alemanes, fue un dialecto medio-alemán (creo) el que se constituyó como lengua alemana oficial. Jamás he oído que los tiroleses y bávaros alto-alemanes o los prusianos bajo-alemanes se molesten por llamar alemán a su variante medioalemana elegida como oficial. (Y los austriacos o suizos no son alemanes precisamente y les gusta distinguirse de ellos en muchos aspectos).

¿Que se le quiere llamar castellano? Adelante. ¿Que se le quiere llamar español? Muy bien. Pero los piques por eso, que los he visto a lo largo de mi vida en todos los sentidos, me parecen un poco absurdos. Me aburre que si dices "castellano" alguien te corrija y me aburre que si dices "español" también haya alguien en la necesidad de corregirte. Pienso que desde fuera tiene que resultar bastante estúpido.


----------



## DickHavana

castellano said:


> Me repito en algo que ya he dicho otras veces:
> 
> La lengua en la que escribo se llama CASTELLANO, porque nació en Castilla hace unos 1000 años.
> 
> El castellano es una lengua española, porque se habla en España al igual que el catalán, el vascuence o el gallego.
> *
> Decir "idioma español" para referirse al castellano es un error muy aceptado, tanto que se toma por natural*.



Todavía puedes intentar profundizar más y decir por ejemplo, hablo sanmillándelacogollesco, porque es la lengua de la cual se creó el primer "standard" en ese monasterio hace 1000 años. No sé, ¿algo así no sería más exacto? Te lo digo porque como te veo tan "exageradamente ortodoxo" en todo este tema... 



> *español**, la**.*
> (Del prov. _espaignol,_ y este del lat. mediev. _Hispaniŏlus_, de Hispania, España).
> * 1.* adj. Natural de España. U. t. c. s.
> * 2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Europa.
> * 3.* m. Lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, hablada también como propia en otras partes del mundo.
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=espa%C3%B1ol


Es de la Real Academia de la Lengua.
Debe ser que están equivocados, *castellano*. Quizás deberías contactarles y hacerles saber su error. 

Y esta es la acepción de castellano, de la misma fuente:


> *castellano**, na**.*
> (Del lat. _Castellānus_).
> * 1.* adj. Natural de Castilla. U. t. c. s.
> * 2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta región de España.
> * 3.* adj. Dicho de una gallina: De cierta variedad negra muy ponedora.
> * 4.* m. Lengua española, especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en España.
> * 5.* m. Dialecto románico nacido en Castilla la Vieja, del que tuvo su origen la lengua española.
> * 6.* m. Variedad de la lengua española hablada modernamente en Castilla la Vieja.


Casi se diría que la propia Real Academia de la Lengua Española (no Castellana) supedita el uso de la palabra *castellano* al de la palabra *español*. Pero claro, que van a saber varias generaciones de lingüistas al lado de gente como nosotros, ¿verdad, *castellano*?


----------



## cuchuflete

Los muy bravos y fieles partisanos de la superioridad del nombre castellano suelen echarnos a la cara la muy definitiva
declaración, " La ley suprema de España, la Constitución de 1978, afirma que....."

Me pregunto ¿qué decía la ley suprema de España en—por ejemplo—1976 y qué importancia tendrán tales leyes desde la perspectiva lingüística?  

Nos hace falta un Jaume Perich o Luis Carandell para explicarlo.


----------



## DickHavana

cuchuflete said:


> Los muy bravos y fieles partisanos de la superioridad del nombre castellano suelen echarnos a la cara la muy definitiva
> declaración, " La ley suprema de España, la Constitución de 1978, afirma que....."
> 
> Me pregunto ¿qué decía la ley suprema de España en—por ejemplo—1976 y qué importancia tendrán tales leyes desde la perspectiva lingüística?



Ese es uno de los problemas, hace tiempo que parece que la opinión que cuenta es la de los políticos, hablen de lo que hablen (y mira que llegan a hablar), por encima de la de los expertos. Se ha visto en muchos casos en España, incluido el tema lingüístico catalán-valenciano. Y eso en todos los temas que puedes abarcar. La opinión de un técnico siempre la desvirtuará el político de turno si no obra a su favor o a sus intereses.

Saludos


----------



## silvi113

Hola a Todos los participantes del foro: 
Hubo un momento en la historia de España, por allá en 1475/6 en que los *Reyes Católicos* (Fernando e Isabel ) decidieron unificar no sólo la(s) lengua(s)de la península, sino también la Religión(es). Pero debieron elegir una entre las muchas que ya se hablaban en aquella época, y optaron por aquella de Castilla ( Fernando era en aquel momento el Rey de Aragòn e Isabel lo era de Castilla) A partir de entonces, el castellano, se transformó de lengua local, a lengua institucional de todo el territorio español - asì como el Catolicismo se adoptó como la religión oficial y permitida. Algo similar a lo ocurrido en la vecina Italia con la lengua del Dante, el florentino, que fué oficializada como el *Italiano*. En mi humilde entender, hubo una mala elección desde el punto de vista semántico en la elección del término: debieron bautizarla *Español,* para evitarnos hoy todas estas enormes confusiones y discusiones del porqué se llama Castellano, si nació en España...?? Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## DickHavana

silvi113 said:


> Hola a Todos los participantes del foro:
> Hubo un momento en la historia de España, por allá en 1475/6 en que los *Reyes Católicos* (Fernando e Isabel ) decidieron unificar no sólo la(s) lengua(s)de la península, sino también la Religión(es). Pero debieron elegir una entre las muchas que ya se hablaban en aquella época, y optaron por aquella de Castilla ( Fernando era en aquel momento el Rey de Aragòn e Isabel lo era de Castilla) A partir de entonces, el castellano, se transformó de lengua local, a lengua institucional de todo el territorio español - asì como el Catolicismo se adoptó como la religión oficial y permitida. Algo similar a lo ocurrido en la vecina Italia con la lengua del Dante, el florentino, que fué oficializada como el *Italiano*. En mi humilde entender, hubo una mala elección desde el punto de vista semántico en la elección del término: debieron bautizarla *Español,* para evitarnos hoy todas estas enormes confusiones y discusiones del porqué se llama Castellano, si nació en España...?? Saludos desde Argentina!



Durante bastantes años, aunque efectivamente los Reyes Católicos unificaron la península, los distintos reinos (Castilla, Aragón y Navarra) se mantuvieron como entes separados en muchos aspectos (Navarra por ejemplo acuñó moneda propia y tuvo sus propias aduanas (como las provincias vascas) hasta casi finales del siglo XIX). Eso hizo que esa unificación no fuera tan hermética como la planteas, fue más un proceso a muy largo plazo que culminó en el siglo XIX, tras las Guerras Carlistas.

A la hora de optar por una lengua, obviamente el castellano era la más extendida y la que dominaba en el reino que acabó teniendo más preponderancia (Castilla). Supongo que todo eso ha influido en que a diferencia de Italia y otros sitios, aquí se siga utilizando la denominación regional (castellano). El que se incluyera el término "castellano" en la Constitución de 1978 me da que fue uno de esos numerosos encajes de bolillos y compromisos que hubo que hacer para que la olla no explotara (fueron malos tiempos).

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Me es indiferente usar uno u otro término.
Casi diría que es agradable tener dos nombres para una misma lengua.
"El castellano es una lengua hermosa"
"El español es un idioma bonito".
 Me gustan los sinónimos.¿por qué no?.


----------



## Caracol Marino

He vivido angustiado mucho tiempo por saber cómo es más correcto llamarle a este idioma, y lo que finalmente he sacado en un feliz momento de distensión es que da igual. Actualmente me avoco más por llamarle español, porque creo que tampoco es históricamente incorrecto. Digo, en base a lo que sé, finalmente distintos dialectos de la península ibérica contribuyeron a lo que quizá podría llamar la consolidación del castellano, que definitivamente sonaba muy distinto antiguamente a como sonó después de no me acuerdo cuál periodo muy fuerte de cambios, gramáticos, fonéticos y de todo tipo, que me parece ocurrió por el siglo 16, pero es algo que tendría que checar. Lo que sí recuerdo y puedo poner como ejemplo de que no sólo los pobladores de Castilla moldearon el idioma, es el hecho de que al irse expandiendo, la tradicional (hasta entonces) pérdida de la F se detuvo, y muchas palabras que empiezan con este sonido lo retuvieron, cosa que en ciertas zonas de Castilla no ocurrió debido al poderosísimo sustrato que fue el que en un principio personalizó a su latín con las diferencias que terminarían configurando al castellano. En algún lugar de estas zonas hay un dialecto que continuó con esa inercia y perdió muchas más efes que el idioma "estándar". Así, dialectos distintos al castellano detuvieron la pérdida de efes en el idioma. Entonces creo que si otras formas de hablar más allá de la castellana pudieron tener peso en ese fenómeno, habría razón para sospechar que también estuvieron involucradas en otros. Por eso no creo que sea incorrecto en ese sentido histórico llamarle español. En lo particular, yo usaría la palabra "castellano" para llamar al modo más antiguo de la lengua, o para contrastarlo con otras lenguas de España contemporáneas, pero en sí lo natural para mí termina siendo decirle "español", especialmente porque en donde yo vivo, aunque ambas designaciones se entienden, "español" es lo hegemónico, todos le llaman así. Creo sólo si se quiere ser políticamente correcto en ciertas circunstancias se haría más aceptable una forma sobre la otra, pero desde mi punto de vista, con un enfoque más desprejuiciado, da perfectamente lo mismo, aunque dependiendo de la región haya una más natural, como en mi caso, que sería "español". Espero que sea claro mi comentario porque francamente hoy como que no me funciona muy bien el cerebro. ¡Saludos!


----------



## chics

silvi113 said:


> Hacia el final del siglo XV, con la unión de los reinos de Castilla y Aragón,(se unen en matrimonio *Fernando e Isabel, los Reyes Católicos*) quienes extendieron su dominio sobre la mayor parte de la península, e inician el proceso de unificación del territorio . También "oficializan" la lengua que se habla en Castilla -el *castellano-* imponiéndolo sobre el resto de los idiomas y dialectos y unificando de este modo, el idioma de España.


 
Buenos días.

Disculpa pero esta información no es exacta. Al casarse Isabel y Fernando unieron los dominios de uno y otro bajo una misma dinastía, pero el pacto era que cada pueblo mantenía sus propias leyes y modo de organización, que en esa época eran muy distintas en diferentes zonas. La lengua por supuesto nunca cambió en ningún sitio. Su nieto Carlos I (V de Alemania) heredó Portugal, Alemania, los Países bajos... en todos estos sitios también se mantuvo la lengua, costumbres, organización política, religiosa, social, etc.

En América se habla solamente castellano (y portugués) por que Isabel prohibió a todos los habitantes del reino de Aragón cualquier tipo de comercio, negocio o explotación en el Nuevo Continente. Los catalanes jamás tuvieron derecho a pisar América pero no por unir ninguna lengua sino como estrategia política.

Resumiendo excesivamente: la Corona de Aragón nunca ha sido buena en la guerra, pero como su economía se basaba en gran parte en la artesanía y el comercio, tenían relaciones con todo el Mediterráneo, inventaron los consulados por no tener que hacer colonias (perderían), etc. Se veían a menudo amenazados por los francos y por los castellanos, y además se les ocurrió intentar conquistar tierras de la actual Italia. En pactos políticos los reyes no siempre han sido muy afortunados. Al rey Ferran se le ocurrió que, si se casaba con Isabel, conseguiría la paz con los castellanos y además, al ser más fuertes -eso era ser más grandes, más cantidad, en una époco de lucha de hombre contra hombre- unidos, echaría atrás las tentaciones de ataque por parte de los francos. 
En la época, la burguesía en la Corona de Aragón tenía un gran poder político y económico, las ciudades eran más bien "socias" de los reyes, había muchos hombres libres... en cambio, en el Reino de Castilla se ejercía una total relación siempre señor-vasallo y todo el poder estaba concentrado en la aristocracia. Esto significa que Isabel, al casarse, viera como una amenaza el sistema aragonés y a la propia burguesía y pequeña busguesía. La lucha de poder entre aristocacia y burguesía, en esa época, significaba una lucha entre la reina Isabel de Castilla (¿a qué se dedicaba Fernando?) y el pueblo de la Corona Aragonesa. Y el pueblo lo pasó muy mal...

Resumiendo, ni a Isabel ni a Fernando se les ocurrió jamás ningún tipo de unificación de lengua y el hecho de que en los territorios conquistados de América se hable castellano, portugués, inglés o francés responde olamente a motivos políticos de la época.

Saludos.


----------



## chics

yserien said:


> El problema es que tanto en Cataluña como en el País Vasco no es obligatoria la enseñanza del español.


 
Esto es 100% falso y además pertenece a otro tema.
En ambas comunidades, en Galicia también, es obligatoria la enseñanaza de lengua y literatura castellana. En Cataluña se dedica el mismo número de horas (cuatro semanales, en primaria) a cada una. Es más, las estadísticas que se hacen de los resultados de los exámenes de selectividad (fin del bachillerato) demuestran que los mejores resultados en lengua castellana se obtienen precisamente en las comunidades bilingües.

Como dijo otro forero, hablando del castellano: POR FAVOR, absténgase los no-vascos y los no-catalanes de dividir pueblos que no conocen. Y añado: y de extender mentiras infundadas a demás foráneos.


----------



## salom

Tengo un comentario sobre el tema que viene a raiz de haber vivido (en España) y viajado por las americas. Me parece que a nivel social, el castellano se ve como más favorable en ambos lados del Atlantico.. el idioma de 'la madre patria', el 'mejor' del los dos por supuestamente ser mas refinado, 'mas puro', etcetera. A pesar de que son practicamente iguales, ambos son distintos por sus matices, coloquialismos, modismos, y vocabulario. Mi pareja, quien es español y actualmente vive en USA, dice que en USA, él está aprendiendo español porque es lo que se habla aqui, por la gran inmigración de nuestros vecinos.  Es curioso para mí, como americana, ver este cruce de culturas con la base de español/castellano en común.


----------



## magdala

Salom, me pregunto si habrás leído todos los posts de esta discusión. Al leer *“A pesar de que son practicamente iguales, ambos son distintos por sus matices, coloquialismos*” me has dejado perpleja porque llevamos meses discutiendo si debemos llamar español o castellano a una mismísima lengua, simplemente unos prefieren llamarle español y otros castellano, según las convicciones o motivos de cada uno. No es que sean prácticamente iguales sino que son idénticas!  La cuestión es si debemos llamarle uno u otro y si deberíamos diferenciar entre el español hablado en España y el habaldo en los otros países americanos, precisamente a raíz de los matices que encontramos en los diferentes países de lengua hispana. Pero no porque existan diferencias entre español/castellano. No sé si me he explicado bien. 
Saludos


----------



## salom

Hola, 
Gracias, entiendo mejor el tema ahora.  Bueno, creo que si expreso mis ideas sobre esta discusión abiertamente, habrá quien me acusará de tener prejuicios. Pero como este es un foro para compartir ideas, me siento obligada.  Parte de la confusión viene a causa de la propia ignorancia.  Hay quienes se quieren identificar como 'mas europeos' y por lo tal usan el término, castellano, para hablar de su idioma.  Que sí, es el mismo idioma. Vale. Pero para el resto del mundo, por ejemplo un argentino, no es, ni habla igual que un español.  Se deberia usar el español para el idioma de latinoamerica, y el castellano para el idioma del los ibericos.  [and sorry for going off on this tangent.... Tampoco me parece bien que en inglés, la gente llame a un hispanohablante .. Spanish.  Un latinoamericano no es .. spanish, es decir.. de España.


----------



## Outsider

En ese caso, ¿no sería más coherente llamarle "español" a la lengua que se habla en España, también?


----------



## magdala

Justamente SAlom! Por eso yo ya opiné anteriormente que personalmente, aunque la lengua hablada española sea muy próxima en los distintos países hispánicos, se debería determinar/personalizar (si se prefiere) un nombre específico para cada país: en Argentina se habla en argentino; en México el mexicano y en España el español o el castellano, como prefiera uno. Inmagínate dos españoles, de paso por Colombia y le preguntan al guía turístico al escuchar un autóctono (pero ellos no lo saben)hablando con alguien: Ese de ahí en qué idioma habla? Pues en castellano evidentemente!, le responde el guía. Pero el español no entiende ni papa y le responde: anda! yo creía que el que hablaba castellano era yo! 
Supongo que situaciones de este tipo ocurren a diario. Yo he visto un par de películas colombianas y me he visto obligada a hacer marcha atrás para enterarme de algo.


----------



## Argónida

La diferenciación entre "español de España" y "español de América" como si fueran dos entidades homogéneas no tiene sentido. En América hay distintas formas de hablar el español (no sólo una) y en España hay distintas formas de hablar el español (no sólo una). Cuando un segoviano, por ejemplo, viene a Cádiz o a Sevilla, le cuesta entender muchas de las cosas que decimos (como cuando escucha a un mexicano). Si yo voy a Galicia y hablo con un gallego, tendré que afinar el oído para entender algunas de las cosas que dice. ¿Hay que ponerle un nombre distinto a cada una de esas formas de hablar el español/castellano? Porque entonces tendríamos el español de Extremadura, el español de Canarias, el español de Argentina... Que no digo yo que no sea una posibilidad, pero no sé si hoy en día tiene mucho sentido. Al fin y al cabo, por ahora creo que el idioma que hablamos todos es el mismo, quizá dentro de cinco siglos la cosa no sea igual.


----------



## Argónida

En cuanto a cómo le llamamos, español o castellano, a mí me da igual, la verdad. Creo que habitualmente digo español, pero simplemente por costumbre... o por comodidad (la palabra "castellano" es como _espesa_, difícil de pronunciar  ).

Pero en realidad, si las analizo, ninguna de las dos me acaba de convencer. *Castellano* parece implicar que la lengua que hablamos es la de una región muy concreta a la que no pertenecemos la mayoría de los que la hablamos, con lo cual de alguna manera nos excluye. *Español*, por otra parte, parece dar a entender que es la lengua de España, como si no hubiera otras, lo cual evidentemente no es cierto.

Concluyendo, que creo que por eso personalmente me da igual cuál de los nombres se use, no porque me gusten los dos, sino porque no me gusta ninguno


----------



## magdala

Ahora que me sobra tiempo, y si me lo permitís, me gustaría seguir con mi razonamiento. Usaré los comentarios de Argónida para facilitarlo.


Argónida said:


> La diferenciación entre "español de España" y "español de América" (los países de lengua española integrados en América son naciones, no colonias ni federaciones de España; como tal es legítimo que designen al idioma hablado en su país con un nombre proprio.) como si fueran dos entidades homogéneas no tiene sentido. (Lo que no tiene sentido es seguir denominando con el mismo nombre a dos entidades que han tomado vida propria a lo largo del tiempo). En América hay distintas formas de hablar el español (no sólo una) Precisamente por eso, al ser distintas, habrá que darle un nombre distinto para identificarlas mejor. La lengua se parece pero no es la misma y esa distinción merece ser reconocida oficialmente. No es lo mismo decir: *mi coche es pequeño* que *mi coche no es grande*.
> Mira presentaré una analogía para entiendan mejor mi punto de vista.
> Yo comparo la lengua española, la llamada lengua madre, a una madre que decidió un día hacerse a la mar y explorar nuevos mundos. Por su paso fue conociendo a varios hombres de distintas razas, con quien tuvo varios hijos. Unos hijos salieron con la piel negra como una noche sin luna, otros blancos como la nieve, otros de color café con leche, otros pajizos y un último grupo con la piel rojiza. Todos son hermanos entre ellos, amigos e incluso se pueden adorar. Pero, ¿qué tienen en común? Pues su madre, nada más. Características físicas? Todos son diferentes. Habrá algunos que coincidan en el color de los ojos, otros en el formato de los labios y otros en el temperamento, pero todos son diferentes y a cada uno se le ha bautizado con un nombre propio. Estas diferencias y contrastes están en los genes, es algo innegable.
> Me parece fantástico y necesario que existan acuerdos entre las diferentes academias de lenguas, esto evita que desarrolle esa distancia lingüística entre los distintos países y evita que afecte el intercambio entre los diversos pueblos, pero llamemos a las cosas por su nombre. No es porque le pongamos nuevos nombres a las cosas, que estas van a cambiar su forma, color o sabor. Seguirán siendo las mismas.
> y en España hay distintas formas de hablar el español (no sólo una). Cuando un segoviano, por ejemplo, viene a Cádiz o a Sevilla, le cuesta entender muchas de las cosas que decimos (como cuando escucha a un mexicano). Si yo voy a Galicia y hablo con un gallego, tendré que afinar el oído para entender algunas de las cosas que dice. (Por algo se le llama gallego y no castellano!) ¿Hay que ponerle un nombre distinto a cada una de esas formas de hablar el español/castellano? Porque entonces tendríamos el español de Extremadura (le llamamos andaluz), el español de Canarias (sigue siendo andaluz), el español de Argentina (yo le llamaría argentino)... Que no digo yo que no sea una posibilidad, pero no sé si hoy en día tiene mucho sentido. Al fin y al cabo, por ahora creo que el idioma que hablamos todos es el mismo, quizá dentro de cinco siglos la cosa no sea igual.


saludos


----------



## Argónida

Vale, ya he dicho que no digo yo que no sea una posibilidad. Pero en ese caso nadie me quita mi derecho a decir que yo hablo en andalú, y detrás de ese viene mi derecho a escribir como hablo. Tan legítimo como el de un argentino o un colombiano.

Y así de paso resuelvo mis conflictos con las palabras español/castellano. A la denominación "andaluz" no le encuentro ninguna pega.


----------



## magdala

Argónida, parece ser que vamos al encuentro de una misma idea. Si tú, como andaluza (y española), reveindicas una lengua con denominación propria, el andaluz (porque es evidente que facilita en todos los aspectos esa distinción,con relación al castellano y demás lenguas oficiales de España), inmagínate lo que pensarán al respecto un mexicano, un  nicaragüense o un uruguayo, que no tienen nada que ver con nuestro país, a no ser el nombre de una lengua que han adaptado como suya y la llevan a cuestas desde hace siglos...
saludos


----------



## DickHavana

Sobre si el andaluz, o el costarricense, o el argentino, o el moldavo, o el inglés de Arkansas... son lenguas o dialectos, supongo que tendrán que decirlo los lingüistas, que son los que entienden de eso, no el político o el reivindicador de turno, ¿no?

A mí personalmente me parece que la denominación más correcta (al margen de que cada uno la llame como quiera) es español. Es la lengua de España. El alemán  es la lengua de Alemania y luego tienes otras lenguas en zonas concretas como la de los frisones o la de los sorabos (aparte de la complejidad lingüística de los dialectos alemanes). La lengua de Francia es el francés y sin embargo tienes otros idiomas en zonas concretas (bretón, corso-italiano, vasco, catalán...) Pues aquí creo que pasa exactamente lo mismo. 

Lo que los lingüistas reconocen como idiomas diferenciados del español en este país son: el euskera, el gallego y el valenciano-catalán (llamadlo como queráis) (y el aranés, lengua gascona, me lo olvidaba): todos y cada uno de ellos hablados en zonas muy concretas. Todo lo demás son dialectos de una misma rama, el español o castellano, unos como lenguas desarrolladas a la par que éste y que no llegaron al rango de lenguas (aragonés, bable...) y otros derivados directos del castellano original (andalúz, panocho de Murcia, argentino, colombiano, etc). A día de hoy hay una academia de la lengua (que se llama *Real Academia de la Lengua Española*, no lo olvidemos) que se ocupa de lograr cierta uniformidad dentro de que en cada país haya distintas vertientes (dialectos) de un mismo idioma.

Saludos


----------



## magdala

DickHavana said:


> Sobre si el andaluz, o el costarricense, o el argentino, o el moldavo, o el inglés de Arkansas... son lenguas o dialectos, supongo que tendrán que decirlo los lingüistas, que son los que entienden de eso, *no el político o el reivindicador de turno, ¿no?*
> Hola Dick! Socorrerse de lo que determina nuestra *Real Academia de la Lengua Española* para justificar la opinión de cada uno es hacer trampa!  Lo que sus miembros opinan ya lo sabemos todos y que ellos tienen la última palabra también. Aquí nos están pidiendo la opinión personal nuestra y es lo que estamos haciendo.
> A mí personalmente me parece que la denominación más correcta (al margen de que cada uno la llame como quiera) es español. Es la lengua de España. Por lo visto tú también tienes una opinión formada (que podría no coincidir con la RAE, pero no dejaría de ser igualmente válida, no crees?
> *Real Academia de la Lengua Española*, no lo olvidemos) que se ocupa de lograr cierta uniformidad dentro de que en cada país haya distintas vertientes (dialectos) de un mismo idioma.
> Saludos


 
Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

En el fondo, esta discusión acaba siendo una cosa no muy distinta a preguntarse si es mejor llamarlo pollino o borrico, marrano o puerco. 

Sí es verdad que cada palabra tiene sus connotaciones especiales, pero creo que incluso castellano y español son sinónimos más perfectos que pollino y borrico, por ejemplo.

Yo, por mi parte, estoy muy contento de poderlo llamar de las dos maneras. Eso me permite inciar el párrafo hablando de español, un poco más allá hacer referencia a la lengua castellana y acabar el párrafo con otra referencia al idioma español. Queda todo muy elegante (bueno, eso pienso yo, claro) y no ofrece mayor dificultad de comprensión para un extranjero que usar "balón" y "pelota" en el mismo texto.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

ampurdan said:


> En el fondo, esta discusión acaba siendo una cosa no muy distinta a preguntarse si es mejor llamarlo pollino o borrico, marrano o puerco.
> 
> Sí es verdad que cada palabra tiene sus connotaciones especiales, pero creo que incluso castellano y español son sinónimos más perfectos que pollino y borrico, por ejemplo.
> 
> Yo, por mi parte, estoy muy contento de poderlo llamar de las dos maneras. Eso me permite inciar el párrafo hablando de español, un poco más allá hacer referencia a la lengua castellana y acabar el párrafo con otra referencia al idioma español. Queda todo muy elegante (bueno, eso pienso yo, claro) y no ofrece mayor dificultad de comprensión para un extranjero que usar "balón" y "pelota" en el mismo texto.


Nadie pudiera haberlo dicho mejor...


----------



## ECDS

Yo, después de leer todo el hilo, sigo pensando que hablo español y que el castellano es de donde proviene el español y es el español que se habla en lo que antes eran las dos Castillas, lo mismo que el andaluz es el español que se habla en Andalucía, etc.

De verdad, me imagino a un canario, un gallego y un valenciano hablando entre ellos y no me sale decir que hablan castellano. ¡Ya me cuesta hacerlo cuando me imagino a un leonés y un albaceteño! Y no sólo por el acento. Cambia la gramática y el vocabulario. Amigos vascos dicen "si tendría" en vez de "si tuviera" para formar el condicional, en el noroeste dicen "¿cazaste alguna vez?" en lugar de "¿has cazado alguna vez?", "marchamos" en vez de "nos vamos". ¿Alguien puede decir que ha comido papas _arrugás_ o _aliñás_? Y eso sin entrar en diferencias con América. Alguna formas estarán más cerca del castellano, pero otras indudablemente está muy alejadas.

¿No decir español porque existen otras lenguas españolas?¿lenguas españolas? me parece otra cagada (con perdón) de los políticos. Serán lenguas propias que se hablan en España, pero sólo en determinadas partes. En Bélgica si podríamos hablar de "lenguas belgas" puesto que hay 3 que son co-oficiales en todo el territorio. No es el caso de España.

Aunque _acepte pulpo como animal de compañía_ y llame lengua española al _catalá_, al _galego_, al _euskera _y a otras, no entiendo porqué habrían de dejar de serlo si se hace referencia al español. "Español" (como lengua) es un nombre y "española" un adjetivo.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Se llega el día de hacer jubilar este viejo hilo, más que todo porque ahora se encuentra fuera de los parametros del foro cultural.

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.


----------

